# Are these Derealization Symptoms normal?



## BrerRyan (Dec 3, 2008)

i do get a lot of anxiety, but sometimes i get dizzy, such as i am moving when i am not moving, feel like the room is spinning, or i am floating, or falling when i lay down..sometimes like on a elevator

also if i stare at objects sometimes they kind of wave or move, or breathe, its weird and it concerns me because i hope its not HPPD...i doubt it is but still.

Anyone else ever get these symptoms???


----------



## ragdollannie (Apr 27, 2008)

i have had a couple of instances where it felt as tho i was going to fall, like the room suddenly moves... and have had the floating sensation too. i have chronic sinus infections and have used that as an excuse, calling it 'dizzy' but it 'feels' like it is more of a disorientation thing going on, to do with perceptions being messed up than physical dizziness. i hate to even say anything because there is the possibility it is simple sinus things happening. you know, if you have DP and feeling so detached from everything it is hard to read it. i also sometimes see things move as you mentioned.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I know what you mean. Sometimes if I turn around too quickly or even at random the ground feels as though it has shifted under my feet and I lose my sense of balance.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

omg annie...your avatar kills me. painfully accurate.


----------



## chillxout (Jan 6, 2009)

are you sure the things you say are moving or breathing isent just visual snow or static which alot of people have without having anything realy wrong with them..


----------



## discomushroom (Jan 19, 2009)

hi there.how's it goin? i dont have these symptoms as much anymore, but i remember a couple of instances especially when i was sleeping out, somewhere unfamiliar...i felt as though i was floating/falling in the vastness of space. usually after that i'd start having a panic attack...dead awful and trippy.you still getting them?x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> omg annie...your avatar kills me. painfully accurate.


holy shit, yes it is.


----------

